# Ding Shauce Place



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This is the place to post all your dings or just say dingmorning/dinganoon/good evending to your fellow dingers. Together we can make this world a dingier place one ding at a time!
Always remember, Ding is the King that always brings the Shauce!:grin2:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You actually did it? :high5


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Good Evending @iAmCodeMonkey


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice ding @SamanthaStrange !


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice ding @Fever Dream


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice ding @iAmCodeMonkey


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

https://vocaroo.com/gAhZr0Qn6Ox


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Good dings everyone! Keep them coming!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

All of these Dings are good, and I'm glad Ding is spreaDing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


The ding clock is upon us! :grin2::kiss:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> The ding clock is upon us! :grin2::kiss:


So is the dingioli. :kiss:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Good dings @Silent Memory


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Ding with Ding Shauce:


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


>


If you changed one letter in your username, you would be "Blue Ding."


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dingamorning


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doong


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Silent Memory said:


>


hahaha. Did you really do this?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Karsten said:


> hahaha. Did you really do this?


Yes, but I removed it again straight away.  It was while I was taking my nail polish off so I could paint them again.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Silent Memory said:


> Yes, but I removed it again straight away.  It was while I was taking my nail polish off so I could paint them again.


I double dog dare you with a frog on top to keep that on your nails for a whole day.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Karsten said:


> I double dog dare you with a frog on top to keep that on your nails for a whole day.


Me too.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Karsten said:


> I double dog dare you with a frog on top to keep that on your nails for a whole day.





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Me too.


Does it count if the ding is written under my nails, where no one will see it?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> Does it count if the ding is written under my nails, where no one will see it?


Yes.:wink2:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dingevenjing


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1-800-Ding


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

1-Ding-King


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ding Shauce is the boss


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Ding sandwich (or Dingwich)


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

This is always fun.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> If you changed one letter in your username, you would be "Blue Ding."


That sounds sexually frustrating.  :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> That sounds sexually frustrating.  :lol


I hadn't thought of that.  Maybe it wouldn't be good as a username.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

https://voca.ro/755mwpMqTZY


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

https://voca.ro/nNbqXPNspLB


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


It says broken image yo !


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

blue2 said:


> It says broken image yo !


Fixed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

https://voca.ro/9USbIihB4Em


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Silent Memory Did you cut your hair just to make a ding? :|


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

She was probably cutting it anyway : /


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I was cutting it anyway, and then I decided to make a ding out of it, which was hard to do.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

@Silent Memory the hairding is sure a classic!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dingevening


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dinganight


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

https://voca.ro/9IjcwQGb6AY
https://voca.ro/40i8PwmT2wh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

https://voca.ro/eggnnHmGKRW


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> https://voca.ro/9IjcwQGb6AY
> https://voca.ro/40i8PwmT2wh


:grin2::kiss:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://voca.ro/eggnnHmGKRW


:kiss::smile2:
https://voca.ro/bmZHFa1coAi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dingee Ding

Dong


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Bing Bong Bang


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Early mornin ding


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

My poolside ding


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Dingnails for @iAmCodeMonkey and @Karsten, which will stay there for at least one whole day:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


I so loved that ding!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

D
i
n
g


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

DING FM 99.3 "The D: All of today's top dings!"


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

@SamanthaStrange that's a clever ding!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

DingDingDingDing!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------

